# Revived ;o)



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel a strong sense of confidence and contentment today. With my immediate future secured (I know where I will be living and I love it) the emotional pain has subsided, and I can see that there will be both good and bad days ahead of me, and I know I can face them all know who and whose I am (a child of God) that I will have the spirit to move forward and not fret over evil doers. I am going to make it, thank you Jesus:iagree:

A lot of my support (TAM included) helped me get over the hump, and I will be forever grateful. It feels so good to have people pray for me and support me that I can barely hold my joy to myself.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so happy that you are feeling good today. You really do deserve it. And yes, better days are ahead!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

DG, thanks from your lips to God's ears ;o) It takes a lot of mental work, but you can truly come to an understanding that the imposed wills of others can in turn be better for you. Every day I become more accepting that my H just did not want to be married to me (or anyone I think) but in the end we both got what we wanted. I was married for a short time and have some wonderful pics to prove it and now he has his freedom (although not legally). I start a new chapter soon and I am excited. I was single till I was 49, and at 51 I can do this, make a new story ending for me.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

dg: I will, also, be starting a new life after 9 yrs. He is buying me out of the house and I intend to move 400 miles north to a town that has jobs. I am 54 yrs old and it is a wee bit scary but my sister is there and that will help.

I was getting overwhelmed with thinking of an apartment, a new job, a new life, my dog, moving all this stuff (lots) and then I said, wait a second, you aren't even doing any of that today and that helped.

All i have to do today is printout resume and compose the document for the buyout (a few other things) but really not the other stuff bunched together and flipping me out.

Thanks for this thread, it reminded me that I only have today.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

What a great thread, it's awesome to see people feeling good!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am glad to hear you are feeling and sounding much better, He's!  That is great you have a new place and are moving on. 

Sometimes we want something when what we should really focus on is that it wasn't meant to be! LOL


----------



## sad185 (Dec 16, 2010)

Fantastic!!! So happy to hear you are doing great!


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

HNT,

Congrats on the progress you have made!! Bravo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the acknowledgements and well wishes. It took a while to get here, and a lot of emotional conflict. But as Ms Celie from the Color Purple says.....I'ze here ;o) Now I am spending my time getting ready for the move instead of wondering what could I have done so bad to make fool leave like he did, and whether or not he ever loved me ;o( Now I think who cares, it's over and time to move on with it all. Like someone on this site said, I am not defined by being married...although I did enjoy it and I do miss it (the good parts) I realized now that I made a bad choice in choosing him and making him get married when he wasn't ready. He is a nice man, but one with much internal conflict. I do miss his beautiful lil daughter and could have done much to make her life better and easier, but that was not to last too long ;o( Now all I can think about is.....Next ;o)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

hesnothappy said:


> Now I think who cares, it's over and time to move on with it all.


:smthumbup:



hesnothappy said:


> I realized now that I made a bad choice in choosing him and* making him get married when he wasn't ready*


This was a huge red flag you ignored. But now you learned the lesson. Be on the look out for next time. If someone isn't ready or hesitates at all, tell them ADIOS AMIGO!


----------

